# jack plate height



## moark (Aug 23, 2014)

I am mounting a Vance jack plate on with 4" set back and 4" up and down adjustment on a new 1648 Tracker Grizzle. Initially I will mount the foot even with the bottom of the boat. My question is should I mount the plate with 2" movement up and down or maybe 3" up and 1'' down. I understand I will be able to raise the foot higher because of the backset but how much is the question. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 23, 2014)

I haven't used a jack plate before but with the setback I would say give it 3" high 1" low . Put a straight edge on bottom of hull and line the foot up with the front grate pin to start with, run it, then raise it till you find the correct height.


----------



## fishbum (Aug 24, 2014)

First what motor are you using! Short shaft
Or standard? A standard 20" jet must be raised about 6 1/2" 
To put the intake about right! The Vance only has 4" of movement ?
So unless you have a short shaft you are going to have issues!


----------



## moark (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a new Merc short shaft. I haven't got the motor yet but the only way I see to do it is mount the motor to the plate as one unit, align the front of the foot to the bottom of the boat and mark holes. Then take the motor and front plate off, mount the back plate and remount motor and front plate to back plate. Does that make sense or is there an easier way.


----------

